# First Tombstone



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Here is our first attempt at making a tombstone. Let me know what you think. We had a little trouble with the spray paint soaking through the pattern we used for the headless horseman, so he did not come at as well as we would have liked, same goes for the letters. Still, we are pretty pleased with the overall results. We have been debating back and forth about trying to age it some. Any suggestions or comments? Please excuse the laundry detergent bottle in the background, I wasn't able to crop it out! Thanks.:jol:

http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/?action=view&current=100_0037.jpg


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Holy cow! Why would you be anything but tremendously pleased? It turned out very well (even with the detergent bottle in the background - hehehehe).


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Holy cow! Why would you be anything but tremendously pleased? It turned out very well (even with the detergent bottle in the background - hehehehe).


Thanks so much! I guess because I see so many on here that look so real and professional, I will always compare to those. I am very pleased though!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I think it turned out good - I like it.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Than:devil:ks SharpObject!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice! I love the headless horseman at the top!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Aelwyn!:jol:


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

That pumpkin is smiling which is awesome


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That's really nice. I like that the horseman is not perfectly crisp, it's more like an old stone that way.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it looks great.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey that is too cool! Very nice job!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I like it, good job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks very nice SG..
Like spideranne said looks more of anold stone the way it is..
good job


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

yup - looks good to me.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Great work !!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Everyone!:smileton:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That turned out great! I like that it's not too defined - makes it look older. To age it you could dab on some contrasting colour paint with a ripped sponge and then use a spray bottle of water to make the paint run. You could glue on some dried moss as well.

It's funny I did a variation on that same design as my first tombstone in 2005 for my first haunt.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Uruk-Hai! I can't take any credit for the design, I saw it on mourningcemetery.com, used his how to for most of it, just used a different epitah and let the paint do the work instead of trying to cut in the letters myself.:devil:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That's where I saw it as well.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I think it looks great too!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Ghostess!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That looks great! Nice!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree the execution is done well and I like the horseman. My only observation is that I'm not fond of the epitaph content. The lettering is done well mind you, I'm just not a fan of the ryhming death notices. I like dates and last names. JMHO.


----------



## dutton (Sep 6, 2008)

I think it looks great!!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

Scary Godmother said:


> Thanks so much! I guess because I see so many on here that look so real and professional, I will always compare to those. I am very pleased though!


I know what you mean. So much pure talent here it is disgusting, and scary for the first timer. However the people are so polite here that is almost surreal.

Nice job on the tombstone, looks great.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I agree the execution is done well and I like the horseman. My only observation is that I'm not fond of the epitaph content. The lettering is done well mind you, I'm just not a fan of the ryhming death notices. I like dates and last names. JMHO.


Thanks for your comments. The reason I went with the rhyming is that most of my TOTS are elementary school age, and younger. My display is geared to be a little scary, but mostly amusing. The original design for this stone had Ichabod Crane's name and dates on it, but I thought most of my TOTS would not even know who Ichabod was, as they are too young to have read the story yet. My son (15 year old, who begrudginly shares in my obession), is desigining his own stone, and has clearly stated that he wants dates on his and not a silly ryhme, so the next one I post will probably be more to your liking!:jol:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

ithurt said:


> I know what you mean. So much pure talent here it is disgusting, and scary for the first timer. However the people are so polite here that is almost surreal.
> 
> Nice job on the tombstone, looks great.


Thanks, and I agree completely about everyone here being polite, and also very positive, encouraging, and helpful.:devil:


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Good job. 
I have my tombstones cut out but having trouble trying to figure out what to put on the.
I liked your headless horseman and your epitaph.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Spidermonkey!:devil:


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks great to me. I like the weathered look of the horseman.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Creepy:devil:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Scary Godmother said:


> My son (15 year old, who begrudginly shares in my obession), is desigining his own stone, and has clearly stated that he wants dates on his and not a silly ryhme, so the next one I post will probably be more to your liking!:jol:


My wife says I act like a fifteen year old sometimes, so maybe thats why your son and I think alike!
I hear ya about the TOT's, ya can't please everyone!


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice work! For aging, try just taking some watered down paint and sponging it along the top and letting it run down naturally. Black and green latex-based house paint works well. See Holly's how to...
http://www.ravenmadness.com/howto_stone.php

Paul


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Phobophile, I may give that aging a try!:jol:


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

What a cool gravestone, can you tell me how you made it and painted it, also where did you get the pattern for the headless horseman ?

Thanks

Anton


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

snake said:


> What a cool gravestone, can you tell me how you made it and painted it, also where did you get the pattern for the headless horseman ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Anton


No problem Anton. I picked up the foam at Lowes, it was the thick blue stuff. We drew out the pattern for the shape on large sketch paper and pinned it to the foam and went along and poked holes just like you do when you carve a pumpkin. Took off the pattern and cut the sides with a hacksaw and the top & the cracks with a hot wire foam cutter. We also sanding all the edges with an orbital sander. The pattern (and the idea) came from mourningcemetery.com., we used his painting instructions for everything except the lettering. We made a stencil for the letters and sprayed so the paint would eat into the foam. Coated with flat grey latex and sprayed with fleck stone paint, then went over the black parts with a small artists paint brush. We are still debating whether to try and age it some, and we are going to seal it with a clear coat spray. It think that's it! :devil:


----------

